# Rothschildianum growth



## kiwi (Apr 5, 2018)

I have set my glasshouse to be a minimum of 18 degrees celcius through the coming winter. At this temperature will roths continue to grow? Daytime should reach early twenties.
Thanks kindly


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 5, 2018)

You could go down to 14 celsius and they would still grow..maybe lower for short periods. But also will depend a lot on how much light they get


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 5, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> You could go down to 14 celsius and they would still grow..maybe lower for short periods. But also will depend a lot on how much light they get



So Roth's tolerate cooler temps? Do cooler temps, help to initiate bud set?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 5, 2018)

Duck Slipper said:


> So Roth's tolerate cooler temps? Do cooler temps, help to initiate bud set?



some people think so


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 5, 2018)

Day length will be the rate limiting step in NZ. That temp should be fine though they will be slow over winter anyway.


----------



## emydura (Apr 17, 2018)

Your minimum temp is fine. If you could increase your maximum temp by another 5oC or so, you will be better off. I would live in as cold, if not colder, climate than you and I can get my greenhouse up to the high 20's in winter. You just need the greenhouse in a good sunny position.


----------

